# pagkuwan



## Qcumber

I suppose the majority of Tagalog speakers pronounce *pagkuwán* [pag'kwan]
e.g. Pagkuwán, umuwî siyá. = After that he went back home.

Is it sometimes pronounced [pak'wán] - like "water-melon"  - in rapid speech?


----------



## redwine

it is pronounced as 'pag-ku-wan'. but it is seldom used nowadays. it is not pronounced as pakwan in rapid speech.


----------



## Qcumber

redwine said:


> it is pronounced as 'pag-ku-wan'. but it is seldom used nowadays. it is not pronounced as pakwan in rapid speech.


Thanks a lot, Redwine.
I think it is still used in literature.


----------

